# Forums Upgraded!



## jordanr (Feb 25, 2015)

Any body make it over?

R


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 25, 2015)

I did! My post is "awaiting moderator approval and is invisible to normal members" though? Will that be changed?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 25, 2015)

I guess I'm in the right place. I'm glad the Two Trees banner is back.


----------



## jordanr (Feb 25, 2015)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I did! My post is "awaiting moderator approval and is invisible to normal members" though? Will that be changed?



Not sure why that is happening...will track down and fix.


----------



## Ásta (Feb 26, 2015)

I was wondering if I ht the right button when it popped up. It's gonna take a while to get used to it and find everything again.


----------



## jordanr (Feb 26, 2015)

I think I have the moderation issue fixed now.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 27, 2015)

Testing lol....I like the look of the forums, is there an option to change the theme? I know some forums have that option for users in their control panel, no big deal if not.

EDIT: Posted without moderation, woot woot


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 3, 2015)

*jordanr*, is it possible to restore the “Preview Post” option so that we can edit posts before adding them to a thread?


----------



## jordanr (Mar 6, 2015)

@Alcuin I don't see that it is easy to do. Are you able to edit your posts? That is probably the best workaround for now.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep, still here.

Question Jordan, is it really necessary to have a popup ad come up from the bottom?
I can understand having it for guests, but it shouldn't be on here for members logged in.
It isn't going to be clicked on, and will only irritate members.


----------



## jordanr (Mar 12, 2015)

@Halasían Agreed and removed.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey great! Thanks!


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 1, 2015)

Holy crap... I go off the grid for a while, and I come back to a new look and a new admin. Eep! Well, I don't see any sign of a riot, so welcome, *jordanr. *


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 3, 2015)

Greetings and welcome jordanr. I see that there are changes while I have been absent


----------

